# Kohler remodel trim



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I have 5 Kohler Coralais valves at a property I'm doing a remodel on. They want rubbed bronze and I can't find that style in that. Is there any other trim that would match up to that valve or am I stuck with good ol chrome?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Valves for what? If you're asking about a different name brand trim for lav faucets that looks similar and will fit the kohler valves, that's going to be tough IMO. If there is the option of returning those so the HO can get that style in ORB, look at the Moen Eva series. Look darn close in style of the handles.

I didn't look at shower stuff, should be same design.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

I like that Eva style. The spout in the shower trim kit is extra long. Great for some soaking tubs with wide decks.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry
All tub/shower trim


----------



## cchad (Aug 26, 2015)

Kohler only makes to coralais trim in chrome. You should be able to use the Devonshire trim as long as the valve is the rite temp.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Check out Kohler Alteo, it is probably the next closest style to Coralais.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Spoke with kohler they said no other trim matches up. Thanks though


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm perplexed. Are the valves not rite-temp, are they the two handle setup?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Single handle


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Kohler site shows it also comes in Brushed Chrome, Kohler color code is "G" vs "CP" for regular chrome. Looks like it uses Kohler's Rite Temp standard cartridge, not sure if the other models would fit. safer to just give HO choice between the 2 colors.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> Single handle


Ok, so is this the valve in the wall? If so, that's the rite-temp valve, and the Alteo as well as other styles of their trim fit that valve.

Edit: With the new trim I've done, there is a plastic threaded adapter that clips into an adapter plate and you screw that to the valve and the screws are at 12 and 6. There's a square handle adapter you put on the valve, then the escutcheon and the body of the handle spins to screw onto the first adapter and that holds the escutcheon to the wall.


----------

